# Still around and I even bought trains yesterday



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Never fear, Rocky is still here  

 Not only that, but I actually bought some trains yesterday/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Not much, but 2 freight cars is still something. There will be 2 boxcars soon as well too. But that's about it due to the manufacturers not making any locos that fit for me. Oh yeah, there will be 8 other boxcars coming too, that is, when ever AML gets around to completing them /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif But I thought I'd let folks know I'm alive and actually doin a little trains now. I'm saving EVERYTHING I have left. I have received a few E-mails over the months about selling and I've been busy fixing up another condo for sale as well as it's Hockey season and I've had little to no time to reply to folks /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif So I thought that my buying trains might shock a few, but I said a long time before that I will still hord, then rebuild someday after I move from this Nazi condo complex /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif

BTW, which larger Kadees do I use for Aristo covered hoppers to body mount other than #830s ??? It's been too long and lately I've been building 1/18th scale M-24 Caffee tanks and not G scale frieght cars /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif I'll try to pop into Chat in the next couple days /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Rocky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Rocky!  Do you have (or can you make) room for a shelf layout? Perhaps a switching layout?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to learn that you are still around and active*** in the hobby. 


*_ I realize that this is a relative term, but you're still purchasing so you're still active. _


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Perhaps there could be room, but right now on the shelf is -































  Ok, you get the idea /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

There is a shelf set up, but it's already in use 

Rocky


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,

Perhaps the fellow on the motorcycle is surveying that road for use as a railbed...

You could call it "Von Rocky's Express..." 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it time for a around the ciling RR./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,

I thought for sure you guys were outta there and moving to Georgia!! I guess I didn't follow your posts too closely!  Too bad you can't buy a house that's not a part of an association!!!  Glad to see you posting again.  Are you making the trip up to York at the end of the month?

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I kept thinking I'd receive a for sale list from him....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 03/03/2008 8:13 AM
Rocky,

I thought for sure you guys were outta there and moving to Georgia!! I guess I didn't follow your posts too closely!  Too bad you can't buy a house that's not a part of an association!!!  Glad to see you posting again.  Are you making the trip up to York at the end of the month?

Mark

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/04/2008 3:04 PM
I kept thinking I'd receive a for sale list from him....
* ditto  &*  *ditto

*_I miss all those updates on the projects you were continually working on. Waiting for you to find a return to "normal" large-scale train operations. 

--Ron in CC_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Were did you get all those Army Guys?  What Scale are they?

I wonder if I could use them on my   29 Saguaro's proving ground?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey JJ, 
 The army figures are 1/18th scale, about 3 3/4 inches tall. A little too big I think. 
But if you want some, I got a bunch of modern US soldiers I bought only for changing out the heads with WWII figures. I'll be putting them up for sale on the small scale forum, but I'd be happy to sell them to folks here  I have to thin down that collection because I only model the WWII era. Kinda sounds like the trains right /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Rocky


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
WalMart has some sets of Army guys in various diorama settings.  They are very close to 1/29.
JimC.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

JC is right, 
Wally world carries a bunch in 1/32 scale. I model the 1/18th as I said before. The 1/18th is nice because the figures are fully articulated and you can pose them where with the 1/32 you can't, But the 1/32 is more "G" scale. I think the 1/20th modelers could use the 1/18th figures esp. the FOV brand which is carried at Target  

As for trains, I ordered my second set of Aristo 40' DD boxcars(in GN of course) today from Robbie at RLD. I also ordered metal wheelsets and Kadee #789s too. So like I said, perhaps next week or weekend I'll have the 4 cars to modify and play with before packing them away for the wait until after Exodus from this wretched place. In short, Life is starting to swing to trains again  Rocky


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Missed ya, Rock. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

"for the wait until after Exodus from this wretched place"

Rocky,  does this mean there will be seven years of plauges?  If I remember my bible, I think its the frogs that really do it.  Oh wait, first born, my bad.  Passover is coming up in a few weeks, so you might want to start practicing making unlevenend bread.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

You know I miss posting here too as well as working on and running trains /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
But there is a future  For now though I shall keep getting cars/Locos that fit in, work on them and when the time is right and I rebuild, I won't have missed out on anything that came out  Rocky


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,

Are you looking forward to the GN 2-8-0 and GN RDC-3?!  When can we expect to see a GN GP40 in the glacier blue and black?!

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking models, Rocky.  Glad to see you back into playing with trains.  Just wonder about the closeet/washer/dryer doors behind the benchwork....  Bit unhandy to do clothes either way.  Wash or wear.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Maurice F. Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rocky,  glad to see ya still be hangin' around.... and enjoying our bad habits.... aint nuttin' like a bunch of grown men playin.... wit trains... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif*


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky,

  Good to hear from you, seems that a lot of the old regulars have gone elswhere. Hope you & ms. rocky are doing well. Any chance that u2 will be comming up to York Pa. the end of the month??

  I've started to make some truck's with the side frames I bought from you, they are working out quite well.

   chuckger


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It's nice to hear all the positive waves  
I am looking forward to new products coming out in the Hill Lines (GN, NP and CB&Q). I'll pick them up as they become availible  
As for York, not this year, sorry /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif Too expensive to make the trip and I got to keep throwing the extra coin into the piggy bank for the future move. BUT, I will not rule out the Perry show, it's only 300 miles away and I have thought of making a showing as long as Deb has that weekend off. She will have to work some weekends now due to her latest promotion to management  Rocky


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good to see ya back on Rocky!


----------

